

Microsoft Engineers Predicted the Failure of DRM Back in 2002 - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/microsoft_engineers_predicted_failure_drm_back_2002

======
lifeguard
mp3.com engineers in San Diego were breaking any and all DRM in 2000 (using
virtual sound cards).

